# If your partner was bi...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Curious question, if your partner was bi (not les) and has been openly honest and transparent with you since day one, and one day brings up opening the relationship for females only, with the possibility of you joining the fun, would you accept?

Also her bi crush she wants to bring into the bedroom is 9 hot 🔥


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Curious question, if your partner was bi (not les) and has been openly honest and transparent with you since day one, and one day brings up opening the relationship for females only, with the possibility of you joining the fun, would you accept?
> 
> Also her bi crush she wants to bring into the bedroom is 9 hot 🔥


If you discuss very clear boundaries, sure. But you have to stick to the boundaries completely. Also, if someone feels uncomfortable, whatever is happening needs to stop, and get out of the situation, ASAP!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I was kind of this spot but by the time I found out the XW had already started her downward spiral.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

GC1234 said:


> If you discuss very clear boundaries, sure. But you have to stick to the boundaries completely. Also, if someone feels uncomfortable, whatever is happening needs to stop, and get out of the situation, ASAP!





Numb26 said:


> I was kind of this spot but by the time I found out the XW had already started her downward spiral.


Yeah it can still go wrong, hence the risk... but the prize... 😅


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Curious question, if your partner was bi (not les) and has been openly honest and transparent with you since day one, and one day brings up opening the relationship for females only, with the possibility of you joining the fun, would you accept?
> 
> Also her bi crush she wants to bring into the bedroom is 9 hot 🔥


Nope. It's hard enough to please one, and it's not worth the risk. 

Plus BTDT (not with my wife) and got it out of my system. No desire for a repeat.


----------



## Annonymous Joe (9 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> I was kind of this spot but by the time I found out the XW had already started her downward spiral.


I would be curious if she or he gets jealous. If so, this won't work.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah it can still go wrong, hence the risk... but the prize... 😅


Wasn't a prize in my eyes.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Annonymous Joe said:


> I would be curious if she or he gets jealous. If so, this won't work.


Wouldn't know if she did or not.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> Wasn't a prize in my eyes.


Yeah well your ex was a piece of work


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Annonymous Joe said:


> I would be curious if she or he gets jealous. If so, this won't work.


Other's may vary, but I can only tell you what my wife says. She's bisexual. She enjoyed having relationships with women in the past that included sex. She's married me and has no desire to look outside the relationship, male or female. It doesn't mean she doesn't look at a woman the same way I do and say to herself "damn," but no different than if she were checking out another dude. You can find other people attractive and deal with it like an adult, the same way the rest of us do. There's no extra pull toward a woman just because she was willing to have a relationship with either sex.

I also have 2 other sets of hetero-couple friends (they don't actually know each other) where both partners are bisexual but married as a hetero-couple, and they all have kind of said the same thing, more or less it's just - nope, this is my person, no other male or female will pull me from them.

So, OP is mostly living in porno-world fantasy land. It doesn't really happen like that.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m married to my wife even though I want to nail a large portion of Texas women. If my wife were bi I’d still expect fidelity weather it be a pole or hatchet wound she was lusting after.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

No. I married a 9, I've had plenty of 9s, and I've done it before with a previous gf and her friend.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

My best friend's girlfriend was simply just not satisfied with him and wanted female partners in the bed and even told him that he could bring the girls in if he wanted to. It turned in to a huge mess. He started catching feelings for the woman that they allowed to be in bed with them and he ultimately ended up 'cheating' on her (nothing below the belt without the SO - he went below the belt). It was a huge mess. Not worth it IMO


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Nope, won't play that game.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> My best friend's girlfriend was simply just not satisfied with him and wanted female partners in the bed and even told him that he could bring the girls in if he wanted to. It turned in to a huge mess. He started catching feelings for the woman that they allowed to be in bed with them and he ultimately ended up 'cheating' on her (nothing below the belt without the SO - he went below the belt). It was a huge mess. Not worth it IMO


 wow


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Many men have eyes that are bigger than...


Both of their heads, the big and the little.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Curious question, if your partner was bi (not les) and has been openly honest and transparent with you since day one, and one day brings up opening the relationship for females only, with the possibility of you joining the fun, would you accept?
> 
> Also her bi crush she wants to bring into the bedroom is 9 hot 🔥


LoL! As tempting as that might be, the answer is no for this barbarian.

I'm territorial and, while I do not feel the same level about women, I will not share my intimacy with anyone but my wife. No one else gets to have fun on my playground.😉


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Curious question, if your partner was bi (not les) and has been openly honest and transparent with you since day one, and one day brings up opening the relationship for females only, with the possibility of you joining the fun, would you accept?
> 
> Also her bi crush she wants to bring into the bedroom is 9 hot 🔥


If there's only the "possibility", then the answer would be a big NO for me. Because the "possibility" could very well range from 0% and 100% and people can always go back and say that it was a possibility but not a guarantee.

If the partner wants to go out and date women, then I'd want to go out and date other women as well. Simple as that. Otherwise the answer is NO. And if this is a deal breaker, then that may be so.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe I shouldn't have used the word "possibility", because the poll results are one-sided lol

What if it's a 100% possibility? Heck what about the two of them propose it together, and both start teasing you seductively...
But, maybe ITS A TRAP!






😅


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dear Penthouse Forum...


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

My wife and I broke up for a bit while in college and I briefly dated someone else. She had a friend she wanted to bring into the bedroom and what 19 year old guy is going to say no to that. She got jealous, and the other one was more fun anyway, so I dumped one for the other 

So I guess if someone wants to end the relationship anyway, or try out a new model before making the purchase, then go for it.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Nope. My relationship is not like the fake porn industry. Hard enough to keep it right as is. We married each other and choose to be together. Not room for another.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Never bring a 3rd party into the bedroom


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If your partner was a bi once, you say a bye, twice.

Yes'sa.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Curious question, if your partner was bi (not les) and has been openly honest and transparent with you since day one, and one day brings up opening the relationship for females only, with the possibility of you joining the fun, would you accept?
> 
> Also her bi crush she wants to bring into the bedroom is 9 hot 🔥


You forgot to mention that afterwards you can write in to Penthouse Forum and say, ".... I never thought this would happen to me..." LOL


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> Curious question, if your partner was bi (not les) and has been openly honest and transparent with you since day one, and one day brings up opening the relationship for females only, with the possibility of you joining the fun, would you accept?
> 
> Also her bi crush she wants to bring into the bedroom is 9 hot 🔥


Probably not. My spouse of 51 years is LD to my HD. If she wanted to bring another person into our bed, I would be concerned about getting even less sex from her. Even if the less sex from her was more than matched by the more sex from the person she brought in, I would still hesitate, as I married her for who she is. I would not know how emotionally compatible I was with her bed-mate. Even if that other woman was smoking hot. It would be fun to fantasize about it, but sex with my wife it just too important to risk.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Dear Penthouse Forum...


But you would be required to say, ".... I never thought this would happen to me.." LOL


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Y'know, you can have 3ways and more by just becoming a pizza delivery boy and deliver pizzas to the sorority house while they are all taking a warm, soapy shower together. That approach never fails in the porns.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd thank him for his honesty and pass.

I couldn't get turned on by a guy who dug dudes. Friends? Sure.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

No way


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Ok so putting the porn fantasies away, let's discuss some realities and experiences from having a number of real-life FMFs and more. 

If my wife and her female friend wanted to have a 3-way with me, of course my answer is, well yeah duh!! Are you crazy? Why wouldn't I?

If it's a sure thing and mutually consensual and wanted by everyone, even the pope is not going to turn that one down. I'm sorry but y'all are trying to BS a BSer here. I ain't falling for it. 

No one is really going to turn down a sincere request and a bona fide offer to sit down and discuss all the parameters and boundaries and work out reasonable plan for making it happen. 

Let's look at this logically from the bigger picture. 

If y'gotta issue with being with a bisexual woman, then you shouldn't have married her in the first place. 

Now if you're afraid of limping out at your big moment, that is an issue to address and take certain precautions before hand. If you have performance issues - address them. Not just so you can have a 3way but so you and your mate can have a functional and satisfactory sex life.

If you are actually afraid of partner leaving you for another woman (and I have had this happen) then you need to be working on your relationship and strengthening it so you don't feel so threatened by another woman.

If your wife is in touch with her bisexuality and feels comfortable enough to discuss this with her friend and approach you about it, then that at least "should" indicate that you are sex-positive and open minded and have the communication skills to discuss this like respectful, compassionate and consenting adults even if ultimately the answer is no. 

Is this going to happen very often in the world as RandomDude has laid it out? No, not often, but obviously it does happen because there are a lot of 3ways that go on in the world and a 3way has to start somewhere. 

If it just simply goes against your religious beliefs and moral compass, then those beliefs and boundaries should have already been made clear and again, you probably should not have married a bisexual women if you find bisexuality sinful. 

So the way I see it, If a married woman is comfortable in her bisexuality enough to discuss her orientation with her husband and he is open minded and sex positive enough to accept it. And she has an attractive friend/lover that also finds the H attractive (more on that in another post) And the marriage is very solid and has a high degree of communication and mutual respect, and the wife is comfortable and confident enough to approach the H about this..... I really doubt if many men in that scenario are truly going to say no. 

And frankly why should they? If the women are two honest, consenting adults that sincerely want to do this, then why turn them down unless it simply goes against your religious beliefs and moral convictions? 

If you are turning them down out of fear, whether it be fear of your wife leaving you for the other woman or fear of you falling for the other woman,,, then you have relationship issues to address whether you have the 3way or not.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

oldshirt said:


> So the way I see it, If a married woman is comfortable in her bisexuality enough to discuss her orientation with her husband and he is open minded and sex positive enough to accept it. And she has an attractive friend/lover that also finds the H attractive (more on that in another post)


OK so here's a bit of a reality check, if a gal is truly bi and she has a bi friend and she wants to bring the friend home and the friend is consenting to it........ It's because they want to titty rub on each other and are just throwing the dude a bone to get him to sign off on it. 

All chicks can bang any dudes they want all day long without lifting a finger. 

They have to work and put themselves out there and risk rejection and jump through a lot more hoops to rub up against other chicks. 

If she's found another chick she wants to get with, that's where her attention and focus are gonna be and if some other gal is consenting to enter another couple's bed, it's to rub up against the wife. She may agree in principle to participate with the H if he is good enough looking and sexy enough, but a bi gal being brought home by another bi gal is there for the chick. 
While being with two bi/lesbian chicks is the fodder of teenage male fantasies and porn flicks, the reality is in these situations where it's two bi/lesbian chicks, the guy can find himself getting pushed into the sidelines pretty quick. Especially if he tends to be sexually passive in the first place. 

The good FMFs and the ones that are like the porn scenes that guys picture in their mind's eye, are actually with two straight chicks that are comfortable enough with each other to share.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I’d like to say “hell yes” but I know myself and most likely, it would be a hard no. I don’t think I would be in a relationship with someone that made it clear they liked the beaver over the rod.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Reminds me of Ross on friends.

I'm curious why do genitals make it different. Sounds like just opening the marriage to me. Why not just open the marriage then? I mean the big bonus is you get to watch? You think they are going to become sister wives?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Partner or spouse? It matters because with spouse you take vows, forsaking all others and all that. I take those vows very seriously. As does my husband.

I like to think I'm a good person, I play nice with others - until it comes to sharing my husband. Then the claws come out, I'll scratch a *****es eyes out before I share him  

He on the other hand would probably wholeheartedly embrace this idea of 2 women. I jest. He can barely keep up with me bahahahahaha.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

frusdil said:


> Partner or spouse? It matters because with spouse you take vows, forsaking all others and all that. I take those vows very seriously. As does my husband.
> 
> I like to think I'm a good person, I play nice with others - until it comes to sharing my husband. Then the claws come out, I'll scratch a *****es eyes out before I share him
> 
> He on the other hand would probably wholeheartedly embrace this idea of 2 women. I jest. He can barely keep up with me bahahahahaha.


I'm with you. If I was just dating and had 0 expectations from the girl, I'm cool with it. I would not consider her for anything beyond that though.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> You forgot to mention that afterwards you can write in to Penthouse Forum and say, ".... I never thought this would happen to me..." LOL


Exactly 💯


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

I'm just going to say no...It's not for me.

What happens if your partner brings this up and you are not on board 🤔 

And they still want to play and take it underground. If you already knew the partner was bi is that cheating ? 

I'm going to say yes it is. Yet others might say. Well you knew they were bi so you knew that this was a possibility. 

Do you sign up for this just because they were bi and you knew it before you got together ?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I asked hubby if he would want two wives and he said "nooooooooooo!!!!" 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

frusdil said:


> I asked hubby if he would want two wives and he said "nooooooooooo!!!!" 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Wise man


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright I’m going to say it. Why do people assume that if you’re bi, you can’t be monogamous and faithful? Heterosexual can be. Gay folks can be. Why wouldn’t bi people also be held to the exact same standard? If you are WITH someone you stay faithful to them and only them! 🤷🏻‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Affaircare said:


> Alright I’m going to say it. Why do people assume that if you’re bi, you can’t be monogamous and faithful? Heterosexual can be. Gay folks can be. Why wouldn’t bi people also be held to the exact same standard? If you are WITH someone you stay faithful to them and only them! 🤷🏻‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️


I can't speak for everyone here but I base my opinions on conversations I've had with bi folks and the people that dated them. I've had a lot of bi people make the argument to me that being attracted to both sexes is completely different and something they don't want to give up forever. I've seen a lot of them push for open relationships or cheat with the other gender. I'm sure some bi people can handle monogamy but I've personally never seen it. That's enough for me to consider it a huge red flag and stay away.

There is a really tight lesbian/bi community in my area. I used to hang out with them back in the day as a single guy because I was good friends with a bi girl in the group that was currently with a woman (and cheating on that woman with a guy). I've seen some stuff in my day but that group of lesbians was the most promiscuous lot I've ever seen. They were literally all having sex with each other and I was kinda invited along. Yeah...no thanks.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

I know many women can have bi tendencies but most don`t act upon that.
My first wife and I were both 21 when we married. Unlike my now second wife she was quite open with me about her past and her feelings.
My wife told me at 18 years old she felt a physical attraction to her neighbour`s daughter also 18 at the time, but did not act upon it knowing the neighbour`s daughter was not attracted to girls and only dated boys.
My wife also told me while at school at 15 years old, she and some other girls used to feel each other up for sexual gratification and that was quite common among young teen girls who were 13, 14 and 15 years old during that time.
During our 7 year marriage my first wife never displayed any attraction for other women.
My now second wife, married 33 years, when she sees photos of women with big breasts she`ll say; wow, but again throughout our marriage has not given any hint she is attracted to women.
My point being is it common for women to mentally feel sexually attracted to other women and in most cases that`s as far as it goes.
If my wife when we first met told me she was bi, I would not feel comfortable with this not wanting any third parties in our relationship, call time and move on.
But if after marriage and some years later my wife suddenly sprung on me that she has begun having sexual desires and fantasies about other women and suggested I let her sleep with women or we have a threesome with another woman, to keep her happy I would lay down some rules.
No one to one S time between her and another woman, but I`m not against a threesome with another woman and would insist it can`t be with any females we know or she knows, such as coworkers or her social friends. I would allow us to hire a female escort on occasions then after the deed pay the money, no risk of my wife becoming emotionally involved to a third party female, NSA and I would probably enjoy that too. It would be our secret and no one else need to know how we conduct our sex life.
My wife is not into that but it maybe a good solution for those guys who`s female partners or wives do declare themselves bi or feel like having a sexual encounter with another woman for the experience, than everyone`s happy all round for those with open minds.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

One is enough. Two-plus are far more trouble than they are worth.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

frusdil said:


> He on the other hand would probably wholeheartedly embrace this idea of 2 women. I jest. He can barely keep up with me bahahahahaha.


I've used this as a similar joke. My wife and ex-wife get along brilliantly. People who know my wife is bisexual will joke about the 3 of us getting together. I usually end that line of talk with some variation of "No thanks, I'll stick with disappointing them in bed individually. No need to do that to both of them at the same time."


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It would open up a lot of sexual and relationship possibilities, that's for sure. In our swinging days, we knew many couples where the wife was bi (mine isn't, so the options were limited). It appeared that they'd worked out how to make it work for them, and they're still happily married 15 years later. I've experience FMF with two straight women, two bi women, and one of each - all were amazing fun!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

25%+ with 'maybe' is quite a sizable number 😅


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Two wives...both divorce you...both take 50%.....you are left with nothing.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah it can still go wrong, hence the risk... but the prize... 😅


becareful it a booty prizes and not a get the boot prize. you are one letter from getting screwed in a bad way


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Cheating is cheating (as tempting as a 3 some with two hot females sounds lol), so big no for me.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

In my personal experience having a three way with 2 bi women who don't often hookup with other women is not often that fun for the guy, you're really just a live dildo. If at least one of them regularly hooks up with other women, then it is more fun.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Reminded of the Sex in the City episode, where Samantha asks the waitress to join her and her boyfriend for a threesome because he wanted it and she wanted to please him. 

She watches the two of them go at it and then realizes that the young waitress really doesn't understand her body or how a woman's body can stimulate and thrill her boyfriend. The scene then focuses with Samantha climbing on top and taking over the satisfying of her boyfriend and using her body to knock the other woman off the bed onto the floor. 

It was not a bi-threesome, but as Samantha had said on an earlier episode, she was "try-sexual" if it was sexual, she would try anything.

As for me, one woman is all I really want. And my wife knows what I enjoy and don't enjoy far more than any other woman ever could after 51 years of marriage. I also understand what my wife enjoys.

I was once offered a three-some by my wife (before she was my wife) with a girl roommate of hers that wanted to loose her virginity, but everyone decided that was probably not a wise idea. I still believe that was the right decision, but my mind still wonders what it might have been like.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

My bi girlfriend S and I used to have a lot of fun with this fantasy because we had identical tastes in women. It's a fond memory. The girl watching she initiated, the dirty talk etc. My relaxed attitude about it made her relax about it, and she was able to be herself, comfortable in her own skin. But for a the talk, we only wound up in bed together with another woman once, and that was interrupted by a call, from my mother of all people. We took it as a sign not to go there IRL.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I've dated bi guys. I don't think I would be okay with them screwing around if I was serious about them. But I've had some fun just dating different guys. I'm still friends with the bi roommate of one of the guys I dated. The guy I dated married a woman but I have no idea what's going on there but they've been married a long time. 

This was all in the '70s and '80s. Quite a different atmosphere.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

as tempting as your post sounds I know I would not be up to playing with two women at one time , not my thing I like women but I would not be up for having sex with my wife and her bi friend if she had a bi friend ,


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> OK so here's a bit of a reality check, if a gal is truly bi and she has a bi friend and she wants to bring the friend home and the friend is consenting to it........ It's because they want to titty rub on each other and are just throwing the dude a bone to get him to sign off on it.
> 
> All chicks can bang any dudes they want all day long without lifting a finger.
> 
> ...


My WIFE is a little curios about what is would be like to touch and have some form of sex with a woman but has never been that open to a woman friend , if my wife found a woman that she wanted to have sex with I would agree to it as long as I was told first and know before hand , no cheating ,


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

frenchpaddy said:


> My WIFE is a little curios about what is would be like to touch and have some form of sex with a woman but has never been that open to a woman friend , if my wife found a woman that she wanted to have sex with I would agree to it as long as I was told first and know before hand , no cheating ,


Have you discussed this with her?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

KindBuddha said:


> Have you ever had a long term relationship where you were actually able to satisfy a woman all by yourself? Just curious.


Yes for many years; have you? Not only that, but I was in a long term relationship with two women and I was able to satisfy both (they were not involved with each other).


----------



## Garama (2 mo ago)

Unfortunately that happened to me as well. Just accidentally found that she was using those dating awesome apps while i wasn't around and spoke with other women about dating and relationships. She also said that she was not happy with me and didn't know how to tell me this. That was a very big shock for me, but eventually i recovered and realized that i need to live further.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Curious question, if your partner was bi (not les) and has been openly honest and transparent with you since day one, and one day brings up opening the relationship for females only, with the possibility of you joining the fun, would you accept?
> 
> Also her bi crush she wants to bring into the bedroom is 9 hot 🔥


been there, done that. it was fun.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Only if it's 3 females.


----------

